# Donations Needed!



## EagleEyes

Pakistan Defence, now requires some heavy upgrades. Your help is now needed to move forward with our plan and take this project to the next level. Any kind of donations small or bigger is very much appreciated in order to make this website more comprehensive and user friendly.

You can donate using major credit cards or through Paypal with this link.

Pakistan Defence Forum - PayPal Donate

It is not important how much you donate, however it is important that you do donate so we can reach our goal.

If you need help with the process feel free to send me a PM or drop me an email at webmaster @ defence.pk.

Thank you.
Pakistan Defence Team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

I had a question. So if you dont have Paypal just do this, select the amount click donate, and then on the next page. Notice.
http://www.defence.pk/forums/misc.php?do=donate


> *Don't have a PayPal account?*
> Use your credit card or bank account (where available). Continue



Click continue and follow the instructions. Thanks for the help. Post here if there are any more questions (permissions enabled).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

Sir I would have loved to donate but the problem with me is that I don't have a credit card yet, and my father won't let me use his.

Do you have some kind of bank account here in Pakistan where we can deposit money, or any other thing like this?

Thank you.

Muhammed Owais Usmani
Karachi, Pakistan.


----------



## Evil Flare

i Dont Find this 


" Don't have a PayPal account?
Use your credit card or bank account (where available). Continue "


Paypal Dont have Pakistan in the list 


Outgoing Calls are Blocked


----------



## EagleEyes

After going to this link: Pakistan Defence Forum - PayPal Donate

Selecting amount and clicking Donate.

You will see the above screen. Just click Continue...and then just follow the instructions.


----------



## Evil Flare

i am recieving this page


----------



## Xeric

i think as Paypal doesnt work here in Pakistan, it doesnt show the 'dont have a paypal option.


----------



## greatsequence

Your wish is my command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Admin have to find some other way .


----------



## Machoman

Yup Pay pal does not work for PAkistan people. By the way how much donation you need?


----------



## Awesome

xeric said:


> i think as Paypal doesnt work here in Pakistan, it doesnt show the 'dont have a paypal option.


yeah I know... weird thing is, it works sometimes


----------



## Evil Flare

Asim Aquil said:


> yeah I know... weird thing is, it works sometimes



its not even work sometime

ALL outgoing money is blocked 

Only incoming is ON ...


----------



## EagleEyes

Put in United States and see if it works with the all the details given.


----------



## Awesome

Aamir Zia said:


> its not even work sometime
> 
> ALL outgoing money is blocked
> 
> Only incoming is ON ...


It works something like this.

They charge your CC with $1 when you register. Then on your CC statement a code is written in the transaction description. You take that code and enter in paypal to open your account.

I know its basically discouraging all use of paypal and its the only complicated way to make things work on paypal for people other than Americans/western nationals.


----------



## EagleEyes

greatsequence said:


> Your wish is my command



Received. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Dear defence.pk team ,same issue cant do credit card do u have an account where we can put money sir ,i am not big donor sir g but still would like to help for the all good work the team has put into this project. also i will appreciate and its good for the others too know .. please define the aims and goals of Defence.pk so that we all are in the picture 

thank 
Pak - Marine


----------



## grey boy 2

WebMaster said:


> I had a question. So if you dont have Paypal just do this, select the amount click donate, and then on the next page. Notice.
> Pakistan Defence Forum - PayPal Donate
> 
> 
> Click continue and follow the instructions. Thanks for the help. Post here if there are any more questions (permissions enabled).



Sir; Did you happened to recieve mine ?

Please confirm becauce some errors comes up on my paypal page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muradk

It will be done. JB will take care if it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

grey boy 2 said:


> Sir; Did you happened to recieve mine ?
> 
> Please confirm becauce some errors comes up on my paypal page.



Its received. Thanks for the support!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

pak-marine said:


> Dear defence.pk team ,same issue cant do credit card do u have an account where we can put money sir ,i am not big donor sir g but still would like to help for the all good work the team has put into this project. also i will appreciate and its good for the others too know .. please define the aims and goals of Defence.pk so that we all are in the picture
> 
> thank
> Pak - Marine



What we are currently focusing on is to make an impact as far as to the international media. We have tailored made people who can make such an impact, and can do so on larger basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

^^^sir you didn't answer my question.  Do you have a bank account here in Pakistan? If not, then how can people not having a credit card donate?


----------



## EagleEyes

That is the only option to donate. Thanks for the intent to help!


----------



## Hyde

yeah paypal doesn't work in Pakistan so no chance you receive money from Pakistan....... i would have loved to donate some but unfortunately i have so many debts already and trying to save some money and earn money from here and there to recover those debts

Just pray man i can take off all my debts before i go to Hajj InshaAllah....... i am seriously worried about my debts

May be once i clear them off i can donate but all my good wishes are with you WebMaster hopefully you will get what u want


----------



## owais.usmani

WebMaster said:


> That is the only option to donate. Thanks for the intent to help!



darn!! I was really looking forward to it!

oh well, wait till I get a personal credit card.........


----------



## SeaGull

It feels so good to be a part of the family - where many spontaneously step forward in response to the appeal for help.

Surely WebMaster, you are not going to disappoint those who cannot remit due to constraints.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

webby; Did you try e-mail all members about need help for donation?

I think it might help some members that was not too active to know

about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

It'll be honour to help out. How secure is the link for credit card? I get paranoid doing online transactions, but for the sake of forum I will like to help out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muradk

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> It'll be honour to help out. How secure is the link for credit card? I get paranoid doing online transactions, but for the sake of forum I will like to help out.



Mods same question. Is it secure ?


----------



## kursed

Paypal is quite a secure means to transfer money.


----------



## abbasniazi

i,ve a VISA card and i am trying for the last half an hour to create a paypall account but its not working, i even tried to put US as my country but then it shows 3 errors, state, ZIP, Telephone number and the result is the same.

my credit card is of no use, i am unhappy at this state of disappointment for not being able to contribute.

Hey MOD, why don't u open an account in Lahore in any bank and we can pool our money over there by filling out our membership username?

in this way u can have all the money u need and we'll have all the satisfaction we need to be a part of a good cause.

username will allow u to keep the track record of the depositor??

so what do u say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Maybe somebody X who lives in US and has bank account in Pakistan can help.

- people deposit money in person X's Pak account.
- after two weeks, person X counts money in Pak account and donates $ in US.
- person X emails list of people/donation amount to PDF.
- PDF emails thank you (with donation amount) to people who donated in Pak.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi

Okay Mr. X , please tell us the details of your Pak account, so that we could deposit our contribution in your account, anxiously waiting for your reply....


----------



## Developereo

abbasniazi said:


> Okay Mr. X , please tell us the details of your Pak account, so that we could deposit our contribution in your account, anxiously waiting for your reply....



Unfortunately, I don't have a bank account in Pakistan.
Maybe somebody can volunteer?


----------



## EagleEyes

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> It'll be honour to help out. How secure is the link for credit card? I get paranoid doing online transactions, but for the sake of forum I will like to help out.





Muradk said:


> Mods same question. Is it secure ?



Yes, Paypal is secure. You dont need the Paypal account to donate.. you can just use credit card through Paypal site. Like i mentioned above.. Press Continue..and you will see the screens of screen shots posted above.


----------



## Al-zakir

I will do mine tonight as soon as get home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61

I noticed many people having problem in using paypayl and some guys doenst have credit cards
so for me the best solution is that admin should give his full name..
so whoever wants to donate some money they can simply use the western union : and then just give the confirmation number to admin so he can collect the money .. from western union location .

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

WebMaster said:


> What we are currently focusing on is to make an impact as far as to the international media. We have tailored made people who can make such an impact, and can do so on larger basis.



Very well Webmaster sir any thing for defence.pk 
.. Please advice bank details for donations !


----------



## Salahadin

Webbie I did mine today can you tell me if you received it yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Got it from Salahadin and Omar.


----------



## fatman17

it s pretty complicated - tried on number of occasions but failed - hope to travel abroad soon - then will donate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Last year i was snubbed for asking some other way to donate as im not much familiar with pay pal shaypal so WEBBY just send me your account number or Asim's i will be sending as soon as i recieve the details.

You guys then consider that for this share of our dedication for the country.


----------



## EagleEyes

Asim is doing something about the bank account. We will have an update on it soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

WebMaster said:


> Asim is doing something about the bank account. We will have an update on it soon.



 that would be a great step for non-technical people like me.


Hum saday log sada tareeka hee easy ha. 

Would be looking forward


----------



## EagleEyes

Got it from al-zakir and tamir. Thanks guyas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Evil Flare

It will be better if it is UBL 

Then i dont need to go to bank 

Online Zindabad


----------



## sonicboom

Webby:

*Some suggestions:*

1. Post the funds needed per year to run this site giving an idea to members what's required to keep this site up and running. 

2. The target for this fund raising activity and the tally showing how much has been collected.

3. The fund raising activity can be done once or twice a year such as either in January or both in January and July.

4. Post mailing address for US and Canadian memebers who might want to pay via check.

5. Have you explored the possibility of getting it registered as a non profit organization?

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Received from chainsaw1974420. Thanks.

We dont do these donations often, however we do them when the help is needed such as right now.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Webmaster Sir, 

It would be suggested to open the account (for Pakistani members who don't have credit cards) in any of the banks mentioned in the below link of 1Link website, as any member of this forum having an account in any of the same banks can easily transfer the money through their ATM card using the ATM machine of their bank without having to go to any bank & stay in lines & it costs nothing for transferring. 

The sender member can give his/her account number & you guys can check it in the account statement of your account & confirm to him/her to have received the money. 

But do provide the FULL account number & title of account so that members can get it right & confirm at the time of transferring the money that it is being sent to the right account. The member who will transfer the money will also get a confirmation receipt from the ATM machine showing the transaction number & date which can be provided to give you for confirmation purposes. 

Link to 1Link Members & Inter Bank Transfer Facility: http://www.1link.net.pk/ibft.asp

Thx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

^^^Sir this is my point from the very beginning.

In order for effective collections from Pakistan, the best would be an account in a local or international bank over here. Many of the common Pakistanis do not own a credit card and papal is a little hi-fi for us anyways.


----------



## masroor khan

why it's need money more than 80 %cent bejt been usng fr defenc porpose


----------



## TaimiKhan

masroor khan said:


> why it's need money more than 80 %cent bejt been usng fr defenc porpose



What kind of stuff have you smoked ?? You seem to be high as hell. 

I seems you are always high, ever come into a normal state of mind ???


----------



## owais.usmani

masroor khan said:


> why it's need money more than 80 &#37;cent bejt been usng fr defenc porpose



He's asking for donations for the website, not for the army. 



And more than 80% budget is used for defence purpose????? Where have you read that?


----------



## HAIDER

Sent donation....through paypal.
check it out webby
Haider


----------



## EagleEyes

Received from Developero and Haider. Thanks guy. We are getting there...


----------



## tamir

Dear Webmaster,
Would it be possible to add two things: 

Donation Goal. 
Donations collected so far.

If you could put this along with the link in the header, it will have a good impact. 

As always, appreciate this forum a lot. 

Regards,
Tamir


----------



## EagleEyes

Well i cant give away that stuff mainly because the site's ideas are important. However, i can continue to give a percentage..and we are right now at 40&#37;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Any other Option for people like me who dont have PAYPAL


----------



## sergente rehan

i can't donte immediately but next month i'll get the pay and will contribute as soon as possible.


----------



## Skies

I'm not sure but it could be a donation if the members click on the links provided by "Ads by Google". If many members clicks on few links everyday that could be a big donation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Webby are we still in need for donations as of now?


----------



## MarkTheTruth

WebMaster said:


> Put in United States and see if it works with the all the details given.



I shall strongly suggest you NOT TO DO THAT. Money laundering and all other money related activities(including crimes) are closely watched by many stake holders. Your small mistake can screw up your whole life. If paypal is not allowing registration from Pakistan, then DO NOT REGISTER and wait for them until they allow registration.

But Pakistan Defence can't wait. It need financial help now. So let's figure out somthing as soon as possible.

Webmaster, did you tried Moneybookers.com - Send Money - Receive Money - Online Payments - Money Transfers or not? They allow registrations from Pakistan too. MoneyBookers (MB), for this purpose, is somehow better than paypal. If you have account and residence of one of your family member in London then it is good enough. For accounts of Marchants, such as defence.pk, they are very acceptable and for those who want to donate to defence.pk, MB allow registration for Pakistanis too. May be they also send money to you in Pakistan, but I did not checked that yet.

However, if you have a bank account in Pakistan or can arrange one for this purpose, that would be great. But "arrange" does not mean you use account of your family or friends. arrange means open one account for this purpose only, it will be good for you.

Thanks.

Saj


----------



## MarkTheTruth

Aamir Zia said:


> Any other Option for people like me who dont have PAYPAL



yar tu menu paij de, me wichu roti shoti kha pee ke, baqi paise webmaster nu paij dya ga.


----------



## EagleEyes

Donations are not needed as of now.

Thanks for all those who helped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

